# Paint Color All Wrong!



## mimijacobs (Jan 15, 2004)

Help! We bought flat interior latex to paint our new home's walls with that was supposed to be the sort of brownish taupe sand color that is so popular today, but when I got the first coat on, it's Pink! What do I need to add to darken this to something closer to what I'm looking for? We bought 15 gallons of it in 5 gallon buckets and had it mixed, so we can't return it. I really need a solution and fast! Can anyone suggest tinctures to change it?


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Did they mix it wrong or did you choose the wrong color?

Bring a paint chip (of the color you want) to the paint store where you bought it and ask if they can retint the paint to the new darker color. Most paint stores will help you out. It wont be perfect but they should be able to get you close.

Where did you buy the paint?


----------



## mimijacobs (Jan 15, 2004)

We had it mixed as the color chip called for, but it really doesn't look like the chip at all! We got the paint and had it mixed at the same home improvement warehouse (can I say store names here?). I know we will have to pay to have it retinted - that's no problem. I'm just disgusted.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Have them take a drop of paint and put it on the paint chip. Then use a hair dryer (they will have one at the counter) and dry it. Make sure the paint matches BEFORE you leave the store. If they messed up tinting the paint I would push for them to retint for free. 

15 Gallons is a lot of paint! Are you painting you whole house that color?

BTW, you can mention store names but it doesn't really matter. I was just wondering if it was a quality shop like Sherwin Willimas or Benjamin Moore. I know they would take care of you.

Let me know if you have any more questions and I'll try and help.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Ben Moore and SW _will_ retint for free if the color desired is _possible_.


> home improvement warehouse


That is the root of the problem. Whoever tinted the paint was _not_ a painter.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I used to work at a hard ware store (High school job) and I never tinted paint. I was too inexperienced. Later when I went back to buy my own pait they were letting their high school kid tint the paint and he always messed up. I felt bad getting him into trouble so many times that I ended up eating the cost of the last gallon and going to home depot.


----------



## ToddS (Dec 13, 2003)

I buy paint from Lowes because it was rated high on consumer reports and its cheaper than those pro stores


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

But what brand? Lowes sells multiple brands, no?


----------



## Stelablu (Mar 3, 2004)

Actually the highest rated Interior paint by Consumer Reports is at the Home Depot: Behr.
I agree, you should have approved the dried color before you left the store.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

"Actually the highest rated Interior paint by Consumer Reports is at the Home Depot: Behr"

Here is why Consumer Reports don't mean much to the pros

Thoughts on CU ratings


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

It is impossible to take some small paint chip from a store and think that it will work in your house. What you see is just a reflection of what is there, similar to a mirror.
Unless you are into really dramatic changes such as Endevour Blue most people choose the wrong shade because of the little paint sample at the store. They don't think about how the light hits the primary wall and how the color changes as the reflection hits the secondary wall.
Mimi, Red/pink is one of the most challenging colours to overcome, the addition of black pigment will turn it to brown which is where I believe you want to be.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I always suggest to customers that want to make a color change to get a quart of the new color and test drive it for awhile. Brush some on the wall by the floor, ceiling, trim, window, different walls, etc. to see it in different light, at different times of day. Live with it for awhile, get the feel for it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ben Moore and SW _will_ retint for free if the color desired is _possible_.
> 
> That is the root of the problem. Whoever tinted the paint was _not_ a painter.


Prowallguy, I disagree with you.

One doesn't need to be a painter to mix colors. matter of fact, we have a girl here who can match some really tough colors and her consistency is remarkable.

Very few painters carry their cal-tints around these days 

Thanks,
Harry Carter


----------



## meiersenterprises (Jun 17, 2005)

mimijacobs said:


> We had it mixed as the color chip called for, but it really doesn't look like the chip at all! We got the paint and had it mixed at the same home improvement warehouse (can I say store names here?). I know we will have to pay to have it retinted - that's no problem. I'm just disgusted.


Home Depot and Lowes will always fix a problem with paint. If the paint doesn't match the chip, they will replace it for free. I've done it. Additionally, I bought an extra gallon of paint once (mixed/colored) and HD allowed me to return it for the full amount. I kind of feel bad about returning it though...


----------

